# What tree frog is this???



## lol_frogz (Jan 10, 2007)

From my other thread in the 'beginner' forum (HERE),

anyone know _for sure_ what it is? TIA!


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

Not a grey tree frog (Hyla versicolor, or H. chrysocelis). This is a grey treefrog:








Notice the band of white going from the bottom of the eye to the upper lip... this is characteristic of both species and is not present on the frog in question, so no way. The animal would also have flash marks present on the inside of the hind legs:









Can you give us more information? Where did you get this frog? How big?


----------



## alifer (Oct 24, 2005)

That looks like a local California Treefrog, Pseudacris cadaverina
http://www.sdnhm.org/fieldguide/herps/hyla-cad.html

I used to take my boys hiking around the local hills & during the rainy season we sometimes found frog eggs in puddles (vernal pools?) around low areas. We collected a few eggs and took them home to raise the tads and later released the froglets in the yard. We could hear the frogs at night for several years after releasing them. Anyway the froglets looked just like the frog in question, with the stripe behind the eye. We’ve had so much development around here in the last 10 years that the places we collected frog eggs are now housing tracks.


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

I agree that it could be a _Pseudacris_, but not _P. cadaverina_, which does not have a characteristic eye stripe, which is present in the pictured animal. More likely, _P. ornata. P. (H.) regilla, P. streckeri_, etc. (_Pseudacris_ species with a characteristic eye stripe as well as the triangle marking between the eyes), but I'd be more willing to say its _P. (H.) regilla_ if its got the information (where it was collected) to back it up.

There are a good number of similar looking _Pseudacris_ out there, so knowing where it came from would help ID species. I'd probably do a better job at narrowing down species, but I'm only personally familiar with east coast species and don't have a good field guide for central and western US herps.


----------



## alifer (Oct 24, 2005)

You are correct Corey, it looks to be the Pacific Treefrog 

Click on this link & look at the very bottom, left photo. 
It looks just like the place we used to find the frogs.
http://www.californiaherps.com/frogs/pa ... gilla.html


----------



## lol_frogz (Jan 10, 2007)

KeroKero said:


> ...I'd be more willing to say its _P. (H.) regilla_ if its got the information (where it was collected) to back it up.


^That is a spot-on match right there, THANK YOU!  



KeroKero said:


> There are a good number of similar looking _Pseudacris_ out there, so knowing where it came from would help ID species.


I wish I knew as well; I'll see if my wife kept/still has the guys # that she got it from and if she does I'll call and see if he knows. :?


----------

